# Marine Corps questions



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have some questions about joining the United States Marine Corps. I'm 16 and I want to join once I graduate High School. From reading other posts, I know to keep school first and to stay in it. I have had all A's and B's this past year and I was in all accelerated classes. I'm also in MCJROTC at my high School. If I do join the Marines, I want to be in the infantry. But, I heard that if you score high on the ASVAB test, they will most likely put you somewhere other than infantry. Is this true? Also, what things would make the Marines put you somewhere other than infantry? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## digrar (Jul 5, 2010)

You'd better go and sort your introduction out first, it hasn't met the minimum standard.


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2010)

Closed until you sort your shit out.


----------



## AWP (Jul 5, 2010)

And re-opened since Introduction 2: Electric Boogaloo looks better.

---

Walker, I have yet to hear of anyone scoring so high on their ASVAB that they were forced to be something other than Infantry. Some of the smartest guys I know were 11 series in the Army or 03 series in the Corps. Now, you may roll into your recruiter's office and that MOS isn't open at the time so they'll only offer you Advanced Typewriter Repair or whatever OR you may find a recruiter trying to pressure you into Advanced Typewriter Repair, but if you have the scores and meet the pre-reqs then hold out for the MOS that you want.

DO NOT sign up for anything less than what you want. If you meet the pre-reqs and that is what you want to do, then hold out for the job you want. That advice is good for any of the branches.

And let me be the first to say, "Join the Air Force." :)


----------



## nsmithrpd (Jul 5, 2010)

Walker, Im an 0311 in the Corps right now and I assure you the common misconception through out a lot of the military is that "grunts" are rocks, and the reason 
that people go infantry is because they were to stupid to do anything else. That could not be farther from the truth, many 03's have some college in their past if not a degree and joined the Corps to be in the infantry. They did not want to sort papers drive 7tons or or teach people how to fill out their SGLI paper wore.... No matter what your recruiter tells you about how all Marines do they same stuff and we are all rifleman, do not fall into that, or you very well could find yourself sorting gortex tops in a supply-shop or even worse be ADMIN.... 

And let me be the first to tell you, "Stay out of the AIRFORCE" haha


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 5, 2010)

Walker I just went through the DEP process with my son over the past year.  He spent hours and hours at the recruiters pouring over the "jobs" that the USMC has available.  As I understand the criteria (and Im sure someone will correct this if Im wrong) there are 2 types of scores that qualify you for any given position..the ASVAB and GT line scores.  There are other criteria that may be required for a certain job such as you must be male or perhaps must not be colorblind.  When you visit a recruiter Im sure he will show you this book of jobs.  I got to see this magical book too and I was amazed at the variety of jobs available in the Marine Corps.  They even have one called Artillery Weatherman.  It sounded pretty cool to me but my son passed on that one.  
That said, take it one step at a time.  My son was worried about his ASVAB score so I got him a really nice ASVAB study book at Barnes and Noble last year.  He beat the hell out of that book and his recruiter even had him helping other guys in the DEP to study with it.  It is actually at another guy's house at the moment or Id give you the actual title.  My son's recruiter thinks its very helpful because he said everyone of the guys that worked with that book improved their scores over the practice ASVAB vs their eventual actual ASVAB and those GT line scores.   
Again best of luck to you in your endeavors.


----------



## JBS (Jul 5, 2010)

> If I do join the Marines, I want to be in the infantry. But, I heard  that if you score high on the ASVAB test, they will most likely put you  somewhere other than infantry.


The Marine Corps infantry consists of more than just riflemen.

The infantry is perhaps more accurately described as combat arms field.  In it are different jobs, with each assigned a code number for quick reference.  They are as follows:



> *0311- Rifleman*
> (1) Must possess a GT  score  of 80 or higher.
> (2) Complete the Marine Rifleman Course at the! School of  Infantry, East or West.
> 
> ...


These are all Marine Infantry, and all are cross-trained in each other's jobs.

Nothing can stop you from being an 0311, if that is what you really want to do, as long as you meet the minimum standards and get everything in writing from your recruiter before you go to boot camp.   *Just pay attention to the difference between an_* 03XX *_contract _(where you are guaranteed infantry, but not necessarily *a specific job* in the infantry)_ and other, more specific contracts out there.  Under an _*03XX*_ contract, you will be told WHICH KIND of infantryman you will be at the end of boot camp.  If you already know which kind of infantry job you want, and you would like that to be guaranteed that MOS school upon successful completion of boot camp, then you'll need to get that in writing specifically.


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replys. I'm not really sure about exactly which infantry position I would like, I just would like to be in the infantry. At ROTC class, the second years take the ASVAB in class. So I just wanted to know about all that before I take it next year. And JBS, what exactly is an Assault Man?


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 5, 2010)

0351 AssaultMAN is the badest Mother on the Planet. You shoot Rockets and play with Demo. You get to literally "blow shit up" as your job. My first 5 years in the Marine Corp were as a Assaultman. It was the shit and not a bad way to get infantry experiance. The down side is you will be a Lance Cpl for a long time because the cutting score is un-godly high. You can do everything right and still be a Lance after 4 years. If you bust your tail though you will be fine, I was a Sgt in 4 years.

Back to your first question, you want to do as good as you can on the ASVAB because it will open doors to Sniper, Recon and MarSoc later on in your career. I scored high on my ASVAB and yes the MSGT at MEPS tried to make me be a Avionics mech or some shit. I stuck to my guns and told him I only wanted to be a grunt and at the end of the day would go be a Ranger in the Army before I would be anything besides a grunt. 

Last nuget of advice I will give you is this: Be a grunt for awhile and enjoy the experiance, then after two years take the Bn screening for Sniper. Do that for 2-3 years then take the screening for Recon, do that for 2-3 years then take Selection. If you can follow this path or even skip a step, you will have a challenging career that you will never get board doing. A lot of guys stay in the grunts and become great Platoon Sergeants most just burn out and then get out but all will always wonder what if....

Best of Luck kid, no matter what path you take. Your our future, make the most of it!


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 5, 2010)

Walker this is the book my son used:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Mc.../9780071626651/?itm=10&USRI=asvab+study+guide


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. And Soloking, the guy who told me that if I score high I would'nt be able to be in infantry, was in fact an avionics mech. Being a grunt is all I've ever wanted to do, along with blowing stuff up. So assault man sounds pretty nice. And Chopstick, I'll try and get that book. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 5, 2010)

YW Walker.  Im just a Recruit Mom but anything I can do to help.  Your post above..sounds so much like my son!;)


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2010)

You've had some information/advice here that is priceless and you seem to be listening to that, That is good and portends well for the future.


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks. I've learned that if you listen the first time, it saves a lot of headache and trouble. Plus, this has been some amazing advise.


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2010)

Walker613 said:


> Thanks. I've learned that if you listen the first time, it saves a lot of headache and trouble. Plus, this has been some amazing advise.


 
One thing I learned before you were born was, 'maybe you can get away with doing things half assed, but if it doesnt work out you are going to have to go back and do it again properly, the right way and taking all that time you thought you were going to save. So just take the extra effort and do it the right way the first time.


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going to have to remember that one. That reminds me of my old defensive line coach, who was a Marine sniper. He used to tell us that we may get away with covering up things at first, but if it doesnt work out, the consequences are gonna be much worse than if you confesed. He told us that everytime something was stolen from the locker rooms. You'd thing people would get the point not to steal after 2 hours of sprints and laps.


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2010)

Walker613 said:


> I'm going to have to remember that one. That reminds me of my old defensive line coach, who was a Marine sniper. He used to tell us that we may get away with covering up things at first, but if it doesnt work out, the consequences are gonna be much worse than if you confesed. He told us that everytime something was stolen from the locker rooms. You'd thing people would get the point not to steal after 2 hours of sprints and laps.


 
Good, good, good!

Good Attitude, you'll do OK if you have the right balls.


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol thanks for the advise. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2010)

Also remember, all Marines are gay and are assholes.


The Jarheads will be along soon to confirm!


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol that's what my granpa tells me. He was an Airbourne Ranger.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> Also remember, all Marines are gay and are assholes.
> 
> 
> The Jarheads will be along soon to confirm!


 
Jealous.


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> Also remember, all Marines are gay and are assholes.
> 
> 
> The Jarheads will be along soon to confirm!



Its not gay if your in uniform it's training, and really small black shorts with no tee shirt is a standard PT uniform. It's also not gay if your trying to hurt the other guy, thats training too.:)


----------



## JBS (Jul 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> Also remember, all Marines are gay and are assholes.
> 
> 
> The Jarheads will be along soon to confirm!


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## Walker613 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol gotta love dodgeball!


----------

